# 15 M or 50 ft



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

Last evening I started intentionally shooting at 15M + 15 is 49.2 ft. Im only shooting tall boys and a couple 22oz, w/ bbs , but its fun . I using a natural and hitting ok. Im usually a 25 feet shooter,, but I want to get some distance. My plan is these bigger cans,, then go to 12 , and ,someday the 8 oz.

Im sure this is easy shooting for a lot of you guys , but its new to me and it is fun. I have room to move to 20M in the yard, and 25 in the middle of the street lol but that may never happen, Love the bbs for this more "long distance" shooting

I recently was turned on to bbs , if you hadnt tried them ,, try them. cheap good fun

Im posting this , so Ill keep at it, and make a vid. Otherwise I may move back up to 25 ft . lol


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

when it was raining last wek i was shooting BBs and 1/4 inch at 46 feet-from inside my garage door opening- it was a lot more challenging than my normal 35 feet,and BBs are just plain fun to shoot at anything


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh,using #64 office bands and some 1632 tubes


----------



## Budwig (Mar 28, 2021)

That is not just a kids game. Everything still has to be tuned, so lightly . It will show any imperfections in your form and release.

Hats off to ya. I shoot 1/4" mostly, they are more forgiving on my lightest slings.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

Shoot straight my friend, looking forward to seeing your vid


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Smallest I have shot is 5/16 but usually from 15yards. How do you see a BB's path without just the right lighting? I'm outside and the lighting changes constantly , sometimes with dull colored ammo even 3/8 and 7/16 is hard to see. 15 yards may only be 45% farther but appears to be 100% harder than 10m.


----------



## SteveJ (Jun 24, 2020)

cromag said:


> Smallest I have shot is 5/16 but usually from 15yards. How do you see a BB's path without just the right lighting? I'm outside and the lighting changes constantly , sometimes with dull colored ammo even 3/8 and 7/16 is hard to see. 15 yards may only be 45% farther but appears to be 100% harder than 10m.


 I cant always see the ammo, but when Im under the big oak, and my catch has a dark background the shiny steel is easier to see. I know everybody say aim small , miss small but at 15 Im just trying to aim towards the center of can lol cant really pick a spot good. It is something I can see will be fun to mess around with


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

in the rain cant see any ammo path,in the sun light refraction helps with the BBs,plus very light bands/tubes dont throw them that fast,lol


----------

